# First Timer Pics



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I went out today with my friend Spencer, he had never shot a shotgun at birds before, so I was a little nervous that he would have some difficulties finishing birds off. The first pair of mallards silenced all doubts. They came in real low, I told him which one was the drake and he popped out of the blind when they were about 7 yards away. He pulled up, swung, swung, swung...and finally POW!! Absolutely crushed his first mallard as he was flying away at about 20 yards. He ended up getting his first goose just a couple minutes later. The goose came out of no where and was feet down in the spread when we first saw it, he quickly took the shot and pounded that bird too! He ended up getting another greenie too. Then we moved to the slough near to our field to finish off his limit. We set up 12 duck FBs, 6 Canadas and one snow. He managed to finish off his duck limit in the first 10 minutes at the slough with one greenie, one gadwall, and one pinny. We decided to pick up all the duck decoys and wait for awhile for some geese. We had two geese come in real low, skimming the water. They were coasting into the dekes at about 20 feet when he started shooting. Whack, Whack, Whack. Two geese say a little thank you on there way to South Dakota. Later though he redeemed himself getting a goose out of a group of 12 that flew over the dekes about 30 yards away. Overall a good day. He had a blast, we cleaned all his birds, giving him the feathers from his first duck and first goose. We cooked them all up with his family and it was delicious. I am still full.

Here he is sitting in his blind.










His first duck










His first goose










Packed up and ready to carry his birds back to the truck. This picture turned out pretty cool I think.










Here is his day's result.










Cleaning up his very first duck










Honestly, I think this was one of my favorite hunting days of all time. If some of you guys have never done this, I highly recommend it. I had a blast.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice work! I think it would be a blast to take a kid hunting for the kids weekend. Was planning on it as well but I had to go pick up the dog from the trainer.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats the way to do it!!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Truly good pics, congrats to him and you-sometimes the best hunts are when you never fire a shell


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

That is what it is all about. Nice work. Thanks for the post!!!!

Bob


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome day. Just curious, how old is he? I had my 11 year old son out and although he didn't connect, he had great opportunities on ducks and two 15 yard opportunities at geese! He isn't afraid to shoot though.....and boy, oh boy, is it in his blood now. He didn't put his calls away all weekend!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

He is fifteen which is a little older than I was when I first started hunting, but no one in his family hunts really. He talked about wanting to go with us all year long. When my schedule freed up for the Youth Weekend we decided to head out.

I was extremely excited to see how the ducks would react since there is no pressure this weekend. I've been seeing the huge swarms of ducks all year during the early season, seeing the suprisingly mature ducks for the time of year. As you can see the drakes that were shot were more mature than most ducks are during the second weekend of the regular season!! I don't know if it was our early nesting or what but it made it really nice for Spencer because after the first few flocks he was able to pick out the drakes and shoot on his own.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats as a few people have said thats what its al about right there. I love taking kids out for there first duck hunts its very rewarding. :lol:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Reminds me of when I took my son on his first Youth Day. Single shot 20 ga. We took 3 boxes of shells. At the end of the day we had 1 shell left.... no birds, a dissapointed young man but you should see him now at 20 yrs. old. A duck hunter and caller that is second to none. It was fun to watch him pout between shots and then pop at another. Never touched a feather. Great day!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Fantastic! I agree, there is nothing better than taking someone out that is new to the sport and watching them get hooked for life! Well done!

Chris


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

GB, that's one of the best posts I've seen in a while. All we keep hearing is how the numbers of youth hunters are declining. Experiences like that are what keep these kids coming back to the field. I hope you hooked that young man for life! Thank you - you're a true ambassador of the sport. Take care and have a great season.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great job guys, thanks for sharing. This day will be in both of your memories forever!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Great work guys! Loved the post! It's great seeing young guys get started out like you!

Ryan


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Great story and pics. That young man is hooked for life. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great story. And congrats to both of you.

It is nice to see someone taking new hunters afield and showing them the joy and excitement that is the out doors. :beer:


----------

